# Fun with Duaflex III (aka: it worked, it worked!)



## terri (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought some 620 film from J&C Photo recently, and finally got a chance to test my Duaflex III. I was pretty sure that lens looked clean and the shutter sounded good - but you never know till you try it. I bought Tri-X 400.

I took the camera along to my last arts festival. Here are some shots of my booth (nothing special!):
























Looking out over the children's play area from the back of my booth:







Passed this old Dodge on the way back to the parking area and thought I'd try a close angle:







I was pleasantly surprised at the lens quality - figured I'd have some fall-off in the edges in every frame. It's evident in some more than others, but not "Holga-like" as I expected. The frames are perfectly aligned on the film strip, so the film advance is spot on, too. 

Fun camera! I'll try the 100 ISO next.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 30, 2006)

Good stuff, Terri... I've just got my (beloved!) Argoflex E back not long ago, and I need to get out and shoot it.  Thanks for the kick in the seat to get with it!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 30, 2006)

I really like the way these look.  Nice to see the old girl out and working.. the camera to...


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I really like the way these look. Nice to see the old girl out and working.. the camera to...


 I'm afraid the camera fared slightly better than the old girl by the end of the festival...those things are a lot of work!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice, I like the old Dodge


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Nice, I like the old Dodge


Thanks, Jeff.      It was a great-looking old car, and I needed more stuff to shoot!


----------

